# Safe driving Lakeside to GDL?



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Given today's front page story in the Guad Reporter about the attempted kidnapping of the writer driving from Guad to Ajijic, I'm wondering if it's really wise to travel to and from the airport after dark/early mornings by cab??


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Who knows but I am not going to change from doing it .


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Hard to say.... that incident happened over a month ago. It happened to a person who has some 'notoriety' in the community (famed cartoonist) so it could have been/likely was prearranged. 

Before and since that incident, hundreds is not thousands of people have driven that route at those hours with seemingly no peril.


----------

